# 2016 BMW 740 | 22" Koko Kuture Wheels Massa 5 black machine | AudioCityUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

This 2016 BMW 740 owner wanted a new set of BMW Wheels with concave design, so we went with 22" Koko Kutrue Wheels Massa 5 in black machine. Rim and tire set up is 22x9 & 22x10.5 wrapped with 245-30-22 & 295-25-22 Tires. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MPg37V


__
https://flic.kr/p/MPg37V
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MPae4r


__
https://flic.kr/p/MPae4r
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LZ4m3P


__
https://flic.kr/p/LZ4m3P
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

